
US demands social media details from visa applicants - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-48486672
======
bloomca
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20065142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20065142).

------
14
I wonder if they would be upset if someone had multiple email addresses that
they forgot over the last 5 years. I made one for my raspberry pi and I forget
it. I made one to sign up for something I forget what but also forget that
email. I had one I used for things like dating sites and I used it quite a bit
on the web now suddenly I can not get back into it and forgot the password and
made up fake details when creating it. I think I made a proton mail but if I
can't find the paper I wrote the password on I have no clue even what my
handle was. The US was a place I grew up dreaming about. Now it feels hostile
it makes me nervous even thinking of just visiting.

~~~
bloomca
I don't think that at least at this point they will be able to (and will want
to check everybody thoroughly) prove that you have more than you stated.

Also, if you grew up dreaming and not planning to visit/move right now, they
ask about last 5 years. So, a lot of these will expire.

